# Taco Chex



## Roxy (Oct 24, 2007)

Taco Chex:

6 tablespoons margarine
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon chili powder
3/4 teaspoon seasoned salt
4 drops bottled hot pepper sauce
6 cups Corn Chex cereal
2 tablespoons grated American cheese

Preheat oven to 350. Heat margarine in a 13x9-inch baking pan in oven until melted. Remove. Stir in seasonings; add Chex. Mix until all pieces are coated. Heat in oven for 20 minutes, stirring midway. Remove. Sprinkle evenly with grated cheese. Toss to coat all pieces. Spread on absorbent paper to cool. Yield: about 6 cups.


----------

